# Technical vs. fundamental indicators



## deanj (26 July 2010)

Hey guys,

I have been studying technical analysis for some time now and have established a pretty firm knowledge base. I have started paper trading and am coming along nicely. 

I wanted to get a more well rounded understanding of forex trading and was looking to start exporing the fundamental side of things. what are the best ways to start doing this. Does anybody know of any sources (preferably web based) where i can refer to for the most important fundamental indicators.

I would like to start understanding what real world examples and occurances are having impacts on the forex market. 

Thanks guys and happy trading!


----------



## builder2818 (26 July 2010)

Check out Kathy Lien over at FX360.com and also Ashraf Laidi, who has some interesting market analysis.


----------



## nioka (26 July 2010)

deanj said:


> . I have started paper trading and am coming along nicely.



.

I am interested in how you set the buy and sell values for your paper trades. How you establish the values is important. It is not just a case of using the best prices that someone else has obtained that day. You need to take your place in the queue in the real world.

eg. I have been trying to trade VPG. I took my place in the buy queue and it took a week to buy even though most days there were sales at my buy price. Then it has taken a week to get to the sell price which was today but only half my order went through before the price slipped. I have watched the open and close auctions too with no success.

 I have the same problem with other stocks at the moment.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (26 July 2010)

nioka said:


> deanj said:
> 
> 
> > . I have started paper trading and am coming along nicely.
> ...




Whatever analysis is used liquidity is an issue determining what prices we get.


----------



## brty (26 July 2010)

nioka,



> I took my place in the buy queue and it took a week to buy even though most days there were sales at my buy price. Then it has taken a week to get to the sell price which was today but only half my order went through before the price slipped. I have watched the open and close auctions too with no success.
> 
> I have the same problem with other stocks at the moment.




Which is the exact reason why I only trade stocks where there is always liquidity, (nearly always, nothing can help on a day like the crash day '87). There are even plenty of ASX 200 companies that when you wish to move $20-$50k of stock you can have difficulty without moving the price.

My personal opinion on paper trading is that it is bunk. There are not the same psychiatrics involved, therefore it is not like trading. Sure work out a useable system on paper, but nothing will give you the feel of the market as the market. Just make sure you use "few" dollars too start with.

brty


----------



## ipndasno (29 July 2010)

deanj said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been studying technical analysis for some time now and have established a pretty firm knowledge base. I have started paper trading and am coming along nicely.
> 
> ...




I know you mentioned Web based Source. But this Book Helped me out 100x the cost of the book. 

"The Secrets of Economic Indicators" second edition Hidden clues to Future Econic Trend and Investment Opportunities.  BY Bernard Baumouhl.

It is easy to understand all the econ jargin. And, It makes Picking out the Important indicators while ignoring the less important.

I am an FX trader, and the first thing that I do on a daily basis, Is Visit Forex factory for their Economic Calendar. Understanding and keeping up to date with Econ News, will get you thinking like an Investor and Speculator, 

Remember that Speculators Move the Market while the Investors Stay in the Market. I hope that makes sense to you!!


----------

